# 2400 motor swap help please



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought a 1994 Nissan 4x4 with a 2400 knowing that the motor had bottom end noise, However the head had been recently worked and it had new timing belt and oil pump. Well I took the motor out and it had a rod sticking out the side. I have found a 1995 with a 2400 in it. Now for my question: Are all 2400 short blocks the same. Can i take my head and intake off of my short block and put it on the 95 short block? Or can I put the whole long block in. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it should all swap out


----------



## coyotekid (Oct 24, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> it should all swap out


will a 2400 eng from a 97 model work in a 93 i was told it wouldnt but they do look pretty similar can anyone tell me what all is diffrent both of these are 2wd vehicles with 5 spd


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are small differences..

the dizzy will have to be brought over along with the t-chain cover .

you will have to use the peripheals of the year u r swapping to..


----------



## coyotekid (Oct 24, 2009)

if i use my intake and fuel rail along with the timing cover and dizzy is there anything else i will need to change over for this to work i am trying to figure out my best way to do this


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

as far as i can remember yes..
just remember that all the things from the 93 must stay with the 93 ..

also try a search .. i know some one else has done this swap recently..


----------



## HELPME (Nov 21, 2008)

*2400*

why do different part # come up when I want to order a master rebuild kit for a 1994? the kits come for 1990-1994 and 1995-1997


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the productions date may be the reason..

the pd are usually 11/95 that would be a 96 truck per the manufacture..

parts places just go by the year mostly..

also in transitional years the manufacturer will use up the parts it has on hand b 4 using the new model year parts..

my 95 is the same as 90 thru 94 its pd is 6 of 95 ..

96 and 97 are different


----------

